# KÖLN, GERMANY (COLOGNE)



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Awesome pics of all your German threads. Looked at them all.










That is an absolute great looking building. My first time seeing it, near my top list favorites now.


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

As others have said, it's quite tragically post-warrish. I do feel that it's a bit of a spirited city, though, and have met wonderful hospitality there.


----------



## akietta (May 16, 2011)

These cities have been taken away my heart.


----------

